# Vrei sa te casatoresti cu mine? (pronunciation)



## phenixdragon

I know that Vrei sa te casatoresti cu mine means will you by my wife, but how do you pronouce it?
 
My girlfriend is from Romanian and recently I have been trying to learn it but there is a lot I still have to learn. I want to ask her to marry me in Romanian but I am not sure how to pronouce it. Can someone tell me how "Vrei sa te casatoresti cu mine?" is pronouced?
 
Thanks!


----------



## Mehmooo

I am not a native nor fluent speaker...but my mere guess at its pronunciation is:

Vray suh tay cuz-uh-tor-esh-tee coo mee-nay

Of course, I'd wait for a second opinion from someone who speaks Romanian fluently  But such instances can also help me to see if I'm going on the right or wrong path


----------



## beenni

/vréjsәtekәsәtorè∫t´kumíne/


----------



## OldAvatar

phenixdragon said:


> I know that Vrei sa te casatoresti cu mine means will you by my wife, but how do you pronouce it?
> 
> My girlfriend is from Romanian and recently I have been trying to learn it but there is a lot I still have to learn. I want to ask her to marry me in Romanian but I am not sure how to pronouce it. Can someone tell me how "Vrei sa te casatoresti cu mine?" is pronouced?
> 
> Thanks!



See this.


----------



## Mehmooo

OldAvatar said:


> See this.


I'm surpised at myself - my attempt wasn't so far off.

Some forgetfulness on my part regarding the final I of casatoresti in that it's not pronounced unless it's a double ii...must remember.


----------



## OldAvatar

Mehmooo said:


> I'm surpised at myself - my attempt wasn't so far off.
> 
> Some forgetfulness on my part regarding the final I of casatoresti in that it's not pronounced unless it's a double ii...must remember.



It is pronounced, but it is a short vowel, not a long one.


----------



## igorlopes

How to succeed pronouncing Romanian:

Romanian is a laguage that has a Latin influence because it was born through the mix of Latin and some other languages belonging to the Italiote root. 
So the words are pronounced as they are written, different from English, when you have two different sounds for "I" in "rid" and "ride", in Romanain, the "I" from the both words has the same sound "ee", which, in the International Phonetic Alphabet is represented by the phoneme /i/. 

The "R" has a vibrating sound, so it must be pronounced as the "R" in Spanish, as an example, you have the word "rato" which means "mouse".
In English you have a close pronunciation, the "R" in the word "through" has the same sound.

The "A" is pronounced as in the word "about"

The "E" is pronounced as in the word "feck"

The "I" is pronounced as the "ee" in the word "feet"

The "U" is pronounced as in the word "put"

Romanian has a different letter, which is "ş". The sound of this is "sh" as in the word "she".

So... the correct pronunciation would be:
Vrei sa te casatoreşti cu mine
Vray sa te kazatoresht koo mee-ne.


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

I think they are already married


----------



## Csaba

You would probably prefer to say

Vrei să fii soția mea?

which means the same (Would you like to be my wife literally, the original means Would you like to marry me?) and is simpler to pronounce


----------

